# 1950s Monark ROCKET - vintage bike - $475 (midtown sac)



## Cobra Jet (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice looking bike in Sacramento Ca.
Not mine.
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/5217212531.html


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice looking, does look to be a 24" bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Might be nice looking but no where near correct. If you were in the market for a 24" custom it might fill the bill. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cobra Jet (Sep 17, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Nice looking, does look to be a 24" bike.




When a bike is referred to as a 24" are you speaking about the size of the tires or a measurement of the frame? If it's the frame, where would you measure from? I'm guessing the seat tube.
Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2015)

This looks like a 24" wheeled bike. Somewhat disproportionate.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 17, 2015)

Cobra Jet said:


> When a bike is referred to as a 24" are you speaking about the size of the tires or a measurement of the frame? If it's the frame, where would you measure from? I'm guessing the seat tube.
> Thanks




Sorry, yes I was referring to the wheel size. That is the size of the bike.


----------

